# where can i find my business miles on uber and lyft?



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

only interested in the miles while pax was in the car because i didn't keep track, thank you ahead of time


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

login to your uber dashboard on your computer and click tax information than click the yearly summary


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

WWF said:


> only interested in the miles while pax was in the car because i didn't keep track, thank you ahead of time


How about the miles you drove to pick up the pax?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

WWF said:


> only interested in the miles while pax was in the car because i didn't keep track, thank you ahead of time


If you didn't log it yourself, there is no accurate log.

In general (at least in orlando) i always seem about 75% SHORT of the actual mileage i drove on uber.


----------



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> login to your uber dashboard on your computer and click tax information than click the yearly summary


thank you, was playing around with my phone to try and get to it but then realized i need to log into my uber account from a pc



SEAL Team 5 said:


> How about the miles you drove to pick up the pax?


yes i didn't log anything myself so was looking for the easy and quick answer

luckily i didn't drive too much last year so it's not that huge of a deal


----------

